# Parking lot & white (em grey) paws



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

We took the dogs out on the town today. It's 71 degrees in Iowa, bright and sunny. Lucy has beautiful white paws and they were clean when we left but after walking to and from the car across parking lots and along sidewalks, they're extrememly dark and stinky. 

How do you take your white-pawed dogs out without them getting scummy? Do you carry them or do you just let 'em get dirty and then wash them when you get home. Parking lots are so gross!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I hate it when that happens. I wash her feet when we get home.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I always wash Misty's paws when I get home, if I am going somewhere extreamly dirty I put a little shirt on her so her belly hair does not drag and get black, it's one thing to wash the feet, might as well do a whole bath if the belly gets dirty.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi likes to walk, dirt or not. So we just do "undercarriage" washes when we get home, if needed!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

yup, we have always washed Tillie's paws when we get home from a walk or anything... we have beige carpet and have tried to protect it as much as possible! LOL oh, we don't have sidewalks in our neighborhood!


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Sounds simple, and it seemed simple last fall when the dew was all over the gruond an Lucy's hair was much shorter. Fast forward five months and the dew on the grass is back and her hair is much longer. This morning I plopped them both in the sink, Charlie first. He was easy. Rinse, rinse, rinse, rinse, and then squeeze water out and blot with towel. Lucy, on the other hand was rinse, pull grass and sticks out, rinse some more, rinse, pull more grass out of tangled wet hair, rinse, rinse, found a leaf this time, rinse, rinse, rinse. The beauty of spring and summer just got a little bit tarnished. 

Those of you with long coated Havs, what is your process in the mornings to clean those paws up? Do you use soap or just water? Do you do it in the sink? How do you make it fun so they won't start to hate it? Do you blow dry the feet everytime or do you let them air dry if you can keep all other hair from getting wet.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

If Kodi has debris stuck in his coat, I've found that the easiest way to remove it (if it can't simply be brushed out) is to wet down his legs (or other offending body part) then slather on the conditioner. This usually makes everything slippery enough that it rinses right out with the sink spray nozzle.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

My guys use a dog door and I have one of those mats they show on tv that helps get some of the water off (it does work), they never leave the kitchen until they get a treat, so if I need to dry some they have to put up with it or I don't move on to the treat and sometimes they get extra, they like extra treats!!! I keep a blow dryer and mirofiber towels by the door.


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

I've been using Magic Foam (Chris Christensen). It's like a waterless shampoo. If comes out in a pump like foam soap, and you rub it on the spots you want to clean, then blow dry. I love it for Louis's butt when he has poop stains and for his feet. It doesn't have much of a fragrance, but has deodorizing power. It doesn't leave a residue either. Might want to try this product if you get tired of washing the feet all the time. It's been raining a lot here and I just keep a lot of towels by the door. I've been spoiled with a huge, tall dog before I got Louis. I gotta towel off Louis's feet, chest, belly, tail, etc lol


----------

